# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Tricked Out Maxpedition Condor II

## IA Woodsman

I have had this pack for over a year now. It has been with me to several states, had many adventures in the hill, and has been used to haul my teaching aids. I have kept it in my truck loaded for bear while driving through a blizzard and carried it deer hunting on cross country skis. I LOVE IT!!

One of my favorite thing about it is the ability to add or take off pouches and pockets. If I need my FR-1 on a overnighter, just take off the tac ties and your good to go. Another thing I an fond of is the construction of it. it is rock solid. The zippers are bomb-proof, it is well padded, and the cordura that it is made with is heavy duty.

I have added 4 different pouches and a simple axe hanger. If I had to I could do several night out of this set up.



Here it is fully loaded

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


This is a close up of the simple axe hanger out of 550.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

On this side is an H-1 and a Rolypoly dump pouch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


This side is a 5"x7" pouch and a FR-1

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I can over kit and contents at a later date if someone wants me to.

----------


## Justin Case

That tree is ready for anything  !   :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

Nice review.  I love Maxpedition gear.  It's a bit pricey, but I don't think you can wear it out.

----------


## tipacanoe

Good video, my son is looking to get a pack, I will make sure he see's this.  Thanks

----------


## IA Woodsman

> Nice review.  I love Maxpedition gear.  It's a bit pricey, but I don't think you can wear it out.


 You are right on both points. Expensive, but tough as nails.



> Good video, my son is looking to get a pack, I will make sure he see's this.  Thanks


 Maxped has a bunch of other packs, but I think the Condor is the most versatile.

----------

